# Pax saw review



## deema (11 May 2015)

Wow, the unplugged woodworker did a review on the Pax rip saw.....not good 

http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/the ... d-the.html


----------



## CStanford (11 May 2015)

That's a very old review fwiw. The review itself is not dated (should be) but the comments are. The review was from 2008 based on the dates of the comments.


----------



## Bod (11 May 2015)

That review is 7 years old.

Bod


----------



## Biliphuster (11 May 2015)

I have a Pax 20" panel saw which I like a lot, though I have never taken the handle off. Came beautifully sharp and whilst the handle is not ideal it does not bother me enough to make a new one.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (11 May 2015)

I just read the review - strange. He says the saw was sharp and cut well. His other problems were largely self inflicted by his attempts to change the handle. I always thought that taking the handle off a saw was something to avoid if possible, not something expected to be quick and easy. If you are willing to make a replacement handle, and you hate the original so much, is breaking it during removal and rubbing off a few burs so big a deal ?


----------



## deema (11 May 2015)

Golly, I hadn't noticed the date, I'd assumed it was new. I typed in Pax saw on Google and it came up 4th after the paid for places at the top of the page. I appreciate it being highlighted that it was written in 2008, I'm considering buying their Dovetail saw and was looking for reviews of their saws in general.


----------



## graween (12 May 2015)

Hi,

I also own two 28'' Pax Saws (rip and cross cut) and I'm satisfy with them.
Worht to mention, the company provides good service.
I read Tom Fidgen's review a long time ago (before my purchase), and noted he says the saw cut well, and that he was only unhappy with the handle.
I agree they could be better. In my opinion you should tweak the handle with rasps, as a first try. Though untill now I did not bother to do it, since I'm not a pro.
To me they're of good value for the price. Especially they are straight which is not always the case for old ones. Other brands that are new are more expensive.

Sorry I can't help you for dovetails (I own a Veritas for that), but they might be as good as the one that I have. Also they have different range of saws.

Regards


----------



## Tony Zaffuto (12 May 2015)

My opinion is the whole article is summed up at the end, referencing one of the most vocal US tool "reviewers" and US boutique saw makers. The writer of the review did not want to "like" the saw, but wanted to play to a few pundits. Our hobby/profession does not need this.

Pax makes excellent tools (I have a 14" sash saw that I have mentioned here previously) at cheap prices (relative to the boutique makers that may look fancier, but cut no better). So the handle needed splitting off! Wasn't that goomer making a new handle anyhow? Finally, too many forget that soon all saws (and other tools) need sharpened.

The blogs, and some forums do no one any good with some of the cheerleading that occurs.


----------



## MIGNAL (12 May 2015)

Sorry but if that's his new improved handle. . . . I wouldn't have bothered! It's just easier to reshape the handle that comes with the saw. OK you may be limited to what can be done but it's nearly always possible to get it to feel more comfortable in the hand. It may not have all the twiddly bits but that's very much a secondary consideration. At least it should be.


----------



## Fat ferret (12 May 2015)

The guy is making furniture for people by hand! I get to make the odd table or bookcase but by and large people don't want to pay you for the time it takes to make furniture by machine. 

The saws look ok but if people want a new re-sharpenable saw with a plain handle why not just get a spear and Jackson? Good saws and I use mine most days. My new one was £25 and there are lots of them out there very slightly second hand. The same configuration from Pax is more than 3 x that price.


----------



## CStanford (13 May 2015)

I have a Spear & Jackson 10 pt. panel saw, a recent make with the riveted on handle, and it's one of the best-cutting saws I've ever had. It's a resharpenable traditional Western crosscut saw. Couldn't be happier. I think it cost me $30 on EBay including shipping from the UK. It was a steal.

Making a decent saw at a decent price isn't akin to brain surgery. They've been around for quite a while. The wheel does not need to be reinvented. 

The handle is comfortable too. I've sawed enough wood at a session to have gotten a massive blister if one was to be imparted. Didn't even get a hot spot.


----------



## Presh (13 May 2015)

I just think that British woodworkers have an obligation to try and buy British wherever the quality and price balance allows. Far too much of what I get in my in-box and see on the net / you tube is quite aggressively marketed and endorsed US and Canadian goods. Of course people can buy what they chose but would hope all Brits try to lean towards British goods first. *steps off soap-box.....


----------



## Sawyer (13 May 2015)

Presh":3ghf49yc said:


> I just think that British woodworkers have an obligation to try and buy British wherever the quality and price balance allows. Far too much of what I get in my in-box and see on the net / you tube is quite aggressively marketed and endorsed US and Canadian goods. Of course people can buy what they chose but would hope all Brits try to lean towards British goods first. *steps off soap-box.....



Couldn't agree more, Presh. With power tools, we don't get the choice, but with my large hand too collection, almost everything is 'Made in Sheffield'. This comes as a surprise to many - especially when I go on to explain that despite the moribund state of British manufacturing in general, top quality woodworking tools are still being made in Yorkshire. Long may it continue.

By the way, a couple of years ago I treated myself to a Pax 1776 tenon saw. Following some very minor adaptation of the handle, very nice indeed. Not cheap; but then, it's easily going to last the rest of my life and then be useful to someone else afterwards.


----------



## woodbrains (13 May 2015)

Hello,

The Pax 1776 back saws are wonderful, actually. I don't think there could be any reasonable improvement that could be made, that isn't cosmetic, and a woodworker incapable of modifying the elm handle on these saws to their own preference should look for another pastime! Britain still makes great hand tools.

Mike.


----------



## Tony Zaffuto (13 May 2015)

Another vote (and another satisfied owner of a 1776!). The saws are as good as any of the current selection available in the states. If by chance someone doesn't like the handle, simple shaping will take care of that in short order (did that with mine), also after reshaping, boiled linseed oil blended into the existing finish perfectly, so that the handle didn't look altered at all.


----------



## Fat ferret (14 May 2015)

Was hoping to point out the s and j saw was British made but s and j's website says "to cut costs we have some manufacturing processes outsourced to asia," which means "made in china!"

Probably just as well as I wouldn't pay £75 for a handsaw.


----------



## Sawyer (15 May 2015)

Fat ferret":3acmsy9g said:


> Was hoping to point out the s and j saw was British made but s and j's website says "to cut costs we have some manufacturing processes outsourced to asia," which means "made in china!"
> 
> Probably just as well as I wouldn't pay £75 for a handsaw.


 
Shame on them: another great name sold out. _Sic transit gloria mundi_  

Back to Thos. Flinn & Co. then....


----------



## richarddownunder (16 May 2015)

Hi
I read that review as well and was a bit surprised as I have about half a dozen Pax saws of various sizes and have found them all very good - although I'm no expert when compared with some on this site. My most recent Pax 1776 dovetail saw from Peter Sefton is a lovely saw to use, it makes a very fine cut and goes exactly where I point it. The Pax panel saw is also very nice and shows none of the problems pointed out in the review...I took it apart to check. Whether you like the shape of the panel saw handle is up to the individual, but I think its ok. The 1776 handle is great.

I have been restoring few old Spears and Jackson Tenon saws - I don't know much about the new ones except all S&J manufacturing is in China as far as i know, its not a British company any more. These old saws are very nice and if you can find a good example they are probably as good as the Pax. However, I haven't found one with fine enough teeth for dovetails here in NZ. None of my restored efforts make as fine a cut as the Pax. The Thomas Flinn site sells a 20 tpi as a dovetail and a 15 tpi as a Tenon saw. From what I have been told (there is an earlier thread on the 'best' dovetail saw) and from my limited experience making jewellery boxes etc, the 15 tpi is perfectly good for dovetails and I believe is a lot easier to sharpen.

If you are after a cheaper UK-made saw, I think (but haven't seen them 1st hand) that Footprint and Crown saws are still made in the UK. They are, from other comments on this site, good value.









Hope that is of use.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Sheffield Tony (16 May 2015)

I think the Crown and Footprint saws are also made by Thomas Flinn. They wouldn't say when I asked, but since they are Sheffield's last hand saw maker it is a safe bet. And they look very like they are from the same stable.


----------



## woodbrains (16 May 2015)

Sheffield Tony":3gnkfs1t said:


> I think the Crown and Footprint saws are also made by Thomas Flinn. They wouldn't say when I asked, but since they are Sheffield's last hand saw maker it is a safe bet. And they look very like they are from the same stable.



Hello,

I think they are made by Atkinson Walker. I have a footprint and Atkinson Walker tenon saws, and the blades look identical to me. The Footprint handles are not lovely, but the blade is OK. Of course Flynn could make tha Atkinson Walker too!
http://www.atkinson-walker-saws.co.uk

Mike.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (16 May 2015)

The Atkinson Walker saws do look _quite_ similar to Thomas Flinn Lynx brand ones, now you come to mention it.


----------



## Harbo (16 May 2015)

I have a Crown DT saw which I re handled.
20 plus TPI, a bit slow and a bit clunky - not my favourite saw 







Rod


----------



## CStanford (16 May 2015)

It appears that the S&J saw I referred to in an earlier post was likely made in China. I have to say that it still cuts really, really well.


----------



## MIGNAL (16 May 2015)

I bought this S&J perhaps 7 or 8 years ago. Probably a Chinese one. It came with some sort of universal tooth pattern, which I converted/sharpened to X-cut. Of course it cuts perfectly well but why wouldn't it? It's virtually all in the sharpening, although I did buy a Zona saw where the steel was very soft. That was a little odd because the previous Zona seemed like your typical saw steel. I even resharpened it a few times using a needle file. 
I reshaped the handle on the S&J, so it now looks a lot nicer than shown on the picture below. I've had a couple of Pax saws that I purchased in the early 90's. I still have the dovetail saw but the panel saw disappeared. Someone took a liking to it. The handles were a bit clunky but the saws certainly cut very well.


----------



## CStanford (16 May 2015)

Love 'em when they cut well out of the box (new or used). It's a nice plus.


----------



## richarddownunder (16 May 2015)

The Footprint tenon saw, at ~50 quid, seems to get quite good reviews. Here is one

nice-tenon-saw-mini-review-t1930.html

The Pax 1776 is twice the price but you pay for the extra finishing, a nice handle, the heavy brass back and the pleasure of using a hand-made tool. Was the OP interested in backsaws or panel saws? The original review was on a panel saw.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Tony Zaffuto (16 May 2015)

To me (from experience of owning a number of currently made US saws and a Pax), you get boutique quality at a workman's price. And, afterall, sooner or later all saws will need sharpened, unless you own them just to blog about them.


----------



## Mr_P (17 May 2015)

Another option is the Atkinson Walker Saws without handles from workshop heaven.

http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Atk ... _Saws.html

Look good for the money but I've never tried a 20 tpi saw and its not on my list either. The thought of sharpening them fill my middle aged eyes with dread.


----------



## richarddownunder (17 May 2015)

Mr_P":31hzyd94 said:


> Another option is the Atkinson Walker Saws without handles from workshop heaven.
> 
> http://www.workshopheaven.com/tools/Atk ... _Saws.html
> 
> Look good for the money but I've never tried a 20 tpi saw and its not on my list either. The thought of sharpening them fill my middle aged eyes with dread.



Ha, yes a familiar problem. I got 3x reading glasses from the supermarket and they help although I'm cross eyed for half an hour afterwards! And the finest I have sharpened is 14 tpi!


----------

